# Bricked for days now.



## slorsx89 (Sep 30, 2011)

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)

Battery OK

Invalid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG HAB (CG: system, status: 0X0035)
Invalid CG OTV (CG: system)

Ive tried multiple different files using rsd ilte 5.4 and 5.5

EDIT: Unbricked with this file http://www.uploadking.com/1BCFT6C8L7

none of the others in the sticky worked for me.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never seen this error, what did you do in order to brick it in the first place?


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

slorsx89 said:


> AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
> 
> Battery OK
> 
> ...


Not sure what makes that file different from my version in the sticky....


----------



## slorsx89 (Sep 30, 2011)

like i was saying before when i extraced the files there was errors in the preinstall and system images.. the one i just got extracted fine. but i had to extract it first in order for rsd lite to work.


----------



## slorsx89 (Sep 30, 2011)

I bricked it by attempting to flash those broken imgs lol...


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

I bricked mine and use Psouza's unbricked script. Worked like a charm. Phone is up and running.


----------



## slorsx89 (Sep 30, 2011)

That nearly worked for me but my phone wouldnt reboot.


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

"slorsx89 said:


> That nearly worked for me but my phone wouldnt reboot.


How far do u get in rsd lite using the fastboot files?


----------



## Mrksbrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I just did it this evening, but it did take about 15 tries. If it fails shut down rsdlite do a battery pull and boot back into fastboot on the phone....keep trying until it succeeds


----------



## duncan254 (Oct 21, 2011)

i am currently having the same trouble as you were slorsx89. Is there anything you can recommend to help me on my journey or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

I was able to unbrick mine from this, all I had to do was MANUALLY extract the contents of the zip file (fastboot), then select the xml in rsd and it worked fine!


----------

